# Грыжа L5-S1 секвестрированная, болит поясница



## KlausPNZ (24 Апр 2021)

Здравствуйте уважаемые доктора и посетители форума! Хотелось бы поделиться своей проблемой, и услышать советы.     Заранее  извиняюсь объяснять плохо умею и коротко не смогу, не знаю что важно что нет.
   Годами вел малоактивный сидячий образ жизни с долгой работой под микроскопом, практический с утра до ночи  и спина давно немного беспокоила, но несильно, изредка прогуливался на большие расстояния и катался на велосипеде.     Года 3 назад забрел в спортзал и обнаружил что одно упражнение не могу выполнять- лежа подъем одновременно двух ног, была тупая боль в пояснице, пару раз бывала при длительных прогулках ноюще-режущая усиливающаяся боль в правом боку, при этом я присаживался на скамейку буквально секунд на 30, боль уходила и после этого мог идти дальше сколько угодно без проблем. Потом года полтора -два назад после прогулки вернулся домой стал садиться сильно защемило поясницу что пришлось сползти на пол и так просидеть несколько часов , пошевелиться было невозможно больно, к вечеру немного отошло, день -два потом ходил медленно хромая. Во всех случаях к врачам не обращался, ничего не предпринимал.
     И самые большие проблемы наступили примерно пол года назад -в сентябре после приезда с отдыха усилились боли в пояснице, боль тупая сзади по центру поясницы,  было трудно садиться в машину, наклоняться, после длительного сидения когда вставал не мог разогнуться полностью секунд 5-6, проявлялся симптом ласега- при небольшом поднятии правой ноги лежа боль будто нерв натягивается, стоя при небольшом наклоне вперед если замереть в таком положении, поясница быстро деревянела , и секунд через 8 начинала сильно ломить. Стоя ,боль сразу была даже при небольшом прогибе в пояснице, именно не при наклоне спины,а при изменении прогиба в области поясницы, даже небольшого угла,  но при нахождении оптимального положения боли не было и мог ходить часами без проблем.
  В октябре обратился к первому неврологу - диагноз остеохондроз ПКОП с мышечно- тоническим синдромом, выписали нимесулид, толперизон, витамины В и сделать рентген, сказали много двигаться, ходить. С тех пор отказался от машины, на работу и везде пешком- каждый день порядка 10км, и каждый день минут 40 упражнения с ютуба -  ЛФК поясничный остеохондроз (Сахний), приседания.
    Сделал рентген -физиологический лордоз несколько усилен, Торсия L1-L2 вправо, замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков уплотнены.
    Невролог посоветовала- 10 дней отходил в дневной стационар - пентоксифиллин, витамины В, электрофорез.
    Состояние за пару месяцев стало получше, тянущая боль при поднятии ноги почти полностью прошла, при наклоне спины тоже стало гораздно лучше.
После новогодних праздников состояние ухудшилось, каждый день стал просыпаться очень рано и больше не мог уснуть, возникали боли в ягодицах- при наклоне сильная жгучая боль, причем в левой, но и правая тоже беспокоила, при чихании ощущались болевые синдромы, вечером чихнул и сильно защемило, с трудом лег и не мог пошевельнуться, даже при легком повороте шеи ощущался нерв в пояснице, на следующий день к обеду стало полегче, смог ходить , но хромал после этого еще неделю-две- при перемещении ноги нерв тянуло.
  Сделал МРТ:
-Поясничный физиологический лордоз выпрямлен
-Тела позвонков обычной конфигурации
-Интенсивность МР-сигнала от костного мозга изменена за счет жировой инволюции.
-Отмечается снижение высоты тел позвонков L5-S1
-Замыкательные пластинки тел позвонков не ровные, четкие.
-МР-сигнал от межпозвонковых дисков в нижних сегментах не однородный, тзменен за счет дегенеративно-дегидратационных изменений.
-Парамедианная грыжа диска L5-S1 выстоит дорсально до 6 мм, с образованием секвестра (размерами 6*25*13 мм),расположение с латерализацией вправо. Определяется стеноз спинномозгового канала в данном сегменте на 1/2.
-Позвоночные суставы конгруентны.
-Видимая часть спинного мозга с четкими ровными контурами, однородным МР-сигналом.
Заключение: МР-картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника:межпозвонковый остеохондроз II-III ст,грыжа L5-S1 с образование секвестра. рекомендуется консультация нейрохерурга.
  Сходил ко второму неврологу-выписали габапентин, артоксан, мексидол, аппликатор кузнецова. Третий невролог выписала хондропротекторы - Драстоп, артракам и комбилипен. Все неврологи проверяли реакцию молоточком, все в норме, порезов стопы нет, на носках, пятках стою без проблем. Пропил,проколол препараты, месяца за 2, состояние понемногу улучшалось. проблем в нижних конечностях не было, все боли только в области поясницы, при изменении прогиба, после длительного сидения смог вставать и разгибаться полностью сразу. Достал инверсионный стол, месяц висел перед сном после упражнений по 5-10 минут, но разницы не понял.Когда виснул в пояснице иногда ощущалась слабость и чувство будто пополам разорвусь в этом месте, и пару раз были очень больные секундные прострелы, перестал делать.
      Последние пару месяцев состояние примерно одинаковое - из новых симптомов- при длительной ходьбе -обычно после минут 20-30, но изредка и часами не проявляется) начинает постепенно тянуть правый бок, будто тоническое напряжение в мышцах возрастает, при этом при наклоне вперед резкая режущая боль спереди в правом боку будто нерв натягивается, а также при высоком поднятии ноги, и еще замечал когда тугую дверь рукой открываю. Приходится садиться (через небольшую боль) секунд 30 отдыхать и все проходит, еще минут через 15 ходьбы все повторяется.Нашел также точку- сильно надавливаю спереди в боку, сразу над тазовой костью, будто нахожу мышцу, и сразу боль пропадает-можно наклоняться и не режет, равносильно действию как посидеть секунд 30.
   Еще было недели полторы в районе колена или чуть ниже легкое ощущение будто пересидел ногу, изредка с небольшими мурашками, потом прошло.
Вообщем все проблемы сейчас -это
1) при прогулках- с боком,
2) Постоянная проблема уже как минимум полгода и больше всего беспокоящая  - когда сижу неудобно пояснице,иногда меньше, пару часов сижу и терпимо, иногда сильнее- минут за 30 поясница начинает болеть сильнее и
сильнее, часто приходится опираться руками на сиденье, подлокотники  чтоб приподняться и разгрузить спину- сразу становится легче,  причем если стараться контролировать осанку и сидеть как можно ровнее- такое ощущение что становится только хуже, может сказывается  что годами преобладала поза согнувшись, и на мой взгляд усилен лордоз, иногда боль может начать распространяться по позвоночнику и выше чуть ли не до лопаток, если лечь отдохнуть то обычно минут за 30 спина расслабляется и все проходит.  При ходьбе тоже бывает немного неудобно, будто спина ищет удобное положение, но потом настраивается и становится норм.
3) при прогибах в области поясницы тупая боль (прогибы как в упражнении кошечка/собачка, болит в положении когда спина максимально выгнута- голова повернута под себя- к животу ) , но намного меньше чем раньше и не всегда а иногда, усиливается когда после сидения поясница болеть начинает.
   Хочется услышать советов , на какие упражнения стоит сделать акцент, также не могу понять причину болей в пояснице когда сижу (у многих знакомых с l5s1 грыжей есть онемение пальцев ног, трудно ходить, а поясница вообще не беспокоит).


----------



## La murr (25 Апр 2021)

@KlausPNZ, Игорь, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## KlausPNZ (8 Май 2021)

Забыл представиться, Игорь из Пензы, 36 лет, рост 175.


----------



## Виктор-72 (8 Май 2021)

Добрый день.
Судя по жировой ткани, Вы достаточно стройный человек, если не сказать больше.
И диски-то все "живые", ну L4-L5, конечно, тоже напрягался.
И вот откуда такая "сопля" на уровне L5-S1?! Если Вы скажете, что не тягали штанги или бетонные блоки на даче, то я очень удивлюсь.
А причина боли в пояснице - спазм мускулатуры - есть в 100% случаев при грыже (см. нх Борщенко), а так же (мое мнение) диск "присел" и нагрузка легла на дугоотросчатые суставы, не приспособленные для этого, а там нервов очень много.


----------



## KlausPNZ (8 Май 2021)

Серъезных тяжестей не тягал, максимум помогал шкаф перенести или холодильник, и то давно.


----------



## Виктор-72 (8 Май 2021)

Как по мне, то таз "отклячен" в "уточку", стоите на "пузе", плечи завалена назад. (возможно, погрешности фотографии)
Полагаю, что доктор @AIR может помочь разобраться с причинами.


----------



## KlausPNZ (8 Май 2021)

@Виктор-72, это не погрешности фотографии, потому фото и делал, что не нравится мне осанка, живот торчит вперед, а зад оттопырен, думал это гиперлордоз, даже упражнение старался делать рекомендованные при гиперлордозе. Но неврологи ничего такого не заметили, спрашивал про осанку, сказали что она уже годами сформирована, нет смысла что-то изменять. Также интересно , можно ли от грыжи делать упражнение типа лодочка, вроде не рекомендовано при усиленном лордозе.


----------



## Руся (8 Май 2021)

@KlausPNZ,  добрый вечер.
У меня осанка очень похожая на вашу. Тоже попа отклячена назад. Наверное, поэтому идет больше нагрузка на фасеточные суставы, которые трутся друг об друга, после того как диск просел.
Поэтому боли поясничные. У меня такие же.. Сидеть сложно. Ходить хорошо.
А лучше всего лежать))
Если что, это чисто ИМХО...
Врачи то правильнее расскажут.


----------



## Виктор-72 (9 Май 2021)

KlausPNZ написал(а):


> Но неврологи ничего такого не заметили, спрашивал про осанку, сказали что она уже годами сформирована, нет смысла что-то изменять.


Неврологи, к сожалению, по нашему заболеванию могут только обезболить по сути.
Конечно, "следить за осанкой", может и не получится, а вот наладить мышечный баланс и осанка сама станет лучше - вполне.


KlausPNZ написал(а):


> Также интересно , можно ли от грыжи делать упражнение типа лодочка, вроде не рекомендовано при усиленном лордозе.


Ох, полагаю, что надо подбирать индивидуально упражнения. И они безусловно должны быть относительно комфортны для Вас. Через боль ничего не надо делать! Я вот осмелел, стал гнуться, откидываться назад, сидя на коленях и в результате в сегменте L4-L5, с которым я за 10 лет уже почти научился жить, выдавил секвестр и загремел на операцию. А сейчас совсем не весело.
Поэтому, лучше, конечно, попробовать без операции аккуратненько поработать с мышцами. Это Вам специалисты лучше подскажут.


----------



## KlausPNZ (9 Май 2021)

Виктор-72 написал(а):


> И они безусловно должны быть относительно комфортны для Вас. Через боль ничего не надо делать! Я вот осмелел, стал гнуться, откидываться назад, сидя на коленях и в результате в сегменте L4-L5, с которым я за 10 лет уже почти научился жить, выдавил секвестр и загремел на операцию.


Ну мне вроде сейчас любые упражнения комфортны, в момент выполнения. Если неправильные делать после только может наступить ухудшение, как недавно например достал сиденье-тренажер(стул ок), но вместо того чтоб ровно сидеть на нем, стал прокатываться вокруг оси взад вперед, с пол часа наверное, было комфортно и очень приятное ощущение в пояснице, но видимо раскачал ту зону которую шевелить не надо и на следующий день в течении недели поясница стала болеть сильнее. А если сидя откидываться назад, то по логике грыжа должна выпячиваться вперед, где нет нервных корешков, и должно быть не опасно.


----------



## KlausPNZ (9 Май 2021)

Руся написал(а):


> Тоже попа отклячена назад. Наверное, поэтому идет больше нагрузка на фасеточные суставы, которые трутся друг об друга, после того как диск просел.


Добрый день! Возможно и есть сходство, хотя нигде в сообщениях не указывали про свою осанку, видимо для врачей это не имеет значения. Кстати и с зубами у меня проблема по типу вашей. На операции я не готов, буду терпеть дальше, уверен что со временем станет лучше. Также само когда сижу поясница сильно ноет, когда хожу намного меньше беспокоит, комфортнее всего лежать, поэтому чередую. Когда сижу приподнимаюсь на локтях или облокачиваюсь на спину становится  легче,  периодически делаю легкий самомассаж кровь к пояснице пригнать, еще холодные руки или предметы к пояснице прикладываю, сразу огромное облегчение. Пью хондропротекторы, много воды, в надежде что хрящу хоть немного станет лучше, миорелаксанты.


----------



## Руся (9 Май 2021)

@KlausPNZ, Да, все симптомы такие же как у вас.. Хондропротеуторы тоже колю.но кажется не очень..
Я полгода жду уже-улучшений нет.. Буду думать, что дальше делать.


----------



## Виктор-72 (9 Май 2021)

KlausPNZ написал(а):


> А если сидя откидываться назад, то по логике грыжа должна выпячиваться вперед, где нет нервных корешков, и должно быть не опасно.


Ну, грыжа ведь это не гель в мягкой оболочке, а фиброзное кольцо если порвано, то назад она не "залезет".
А вот "откусить" задники остеофитами  секвестр от грыжи очень даже можно, что, по всей видимости и произошло у меня.



Руся написал(а):


> Я полгода жду уже-улучшений нет.. Буду думать, что дальше делать.


Я 10 лет ждал и еще бы ждал и ждал.
В принципе, в спине боль терпеть еще можно и нужно, а вот в ноге уже - очень тяжко, там уже не помогут методы "вывесить себя на руках" относительно сиденья стула.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2021)

KlausPNZ написал(а):


> Хочется услышать советов , на какие упражнения стоит сделать акцент, также не могу понять причину болей в пояснице когда сижу (у многих знакомых с l5s1 грыжей есть онемение пальцев ног, трудно ходить, а поясница вообще не беспокоит).


Причина боли в пояснице-пораженный сегмент. То есть при сидении часть нагрузки ложится на него.
К тому же наверняка есть миофасциальный синдром поясничной и ягодичной области- лежа на спине правая нога насколько поднимается? Градусов на 45?
ЛФК должно быть 2.
1. для позвоночника
2. для ягодицы

Первое - есть на сайте и на форуме, только важно делать постепенного, начинать с острого и наращивать постпенное.
Второе - письмо на sfp05@mail.ru


----------



## KlausPNZ (9 Май 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> наверняка есть миофасциальный синдром поясничной и ягодичной области- лежа на спине правая нога насколько поднимается? Градусов на 45?


Добрый вечер!Нет, с этим проблем нет, на 90 градусов обе одинаково без каких либо болевых ощущений. Сидя на полу могу до носков вытянутых ног дотянуться. А при долгой ходьбе резь в боку это что, которая появилась месяц назад и каждый день теперь? Каждый день отжимаюсь еще, при этом чувствуются легкие мурашки в области коленки.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Май 2021)

KlausPNZ написал(а):


> Добрый вечер!Нет, с этим проблем нет, на 90 градусов обе одинаково без каких либо болевых ощущений. Сидя на полу могу до носков вытянутых ног дотянуться. А при долгой ходьбе резь в боку это что, которая появилась месяц назад и каждый день теперь? Каждый день отжимаюсь еще, при этом чувствуются легкие мурашки в области коленки.


Отлично. Значит остался только МФС поясничного отдела  
Теперь главное обеспечить минимальную подвижность в пораженном сегменте, а оставшихся здоровых-  максимальное. Полной подвижности в регионе - поясница- конечно уже не вернуть, но при разумном поведении оставшегося будет достаточно. Не будет подвижности- не будет обострения. Не будет обострения, организм справится с грыжей- рассосется, резорбция называется.
Этот процесс рассасывания можно ускорить.
Но! Но главное, чтобы не было новых обострений.


----------



## KlausPNZ (29 Май 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, добрый день! обострение к сожалению не заставило себя долго ждать, вечером после душа одевался, как всегда избегая наклонов, стоял на правой ноге вторую подтянул и резко сильно пробило поясницу, по центру, и сильно ломит до сих пор, если лежать или ровно стоять то не больно, но двигаться, садиться или вставать, сидеть, просто ужас как больно, защемляет, колол обезболивающие, без изменений, лежу на спине даже поясницу немного приподнять не могу чтоб аппликатор подсунуть. это обострение?не может быть что-то другое- перелом и тп? 

Интересно что спровоцировало обострение, и разве опасно одевать шорты стоя на одной ноге? в пояснице боли весь месяц были умеренные, терпимые, правда упражнения не делал уж пару недель, только много ходил, умеренно приседал и отжимался, пил миорелаксанты. вчера днем еще минут 10 таскал на работе упаковки с водой - по 6 кг  в каждой руке, но дискомфорта это не вызывало. Еще несколько дней назад был инцидент- вышел из дома и повисел на перекладине пару минут, потом в течении дня поясница болела сильнее обычного, и при отклонении спины назад немного отдавало в мышцу на задней стороне бедра той же правой ноги.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Май 2021)

KlausPNZ написал(а):


> @Доктор Ступин, добрый день! обострение к сожалению не заставило себя долго ждать, вечером после душа одевался, как всегда избегая наклонов, стоял на правой ноге вторую подтянул и резко сильно пробило поясницу, по центру, и сильно ломит до сих пор, если лежать или ровно стоять то не больно, но двигаться, садиться или вставать, сидеть, просто ужас как больно, защемляет, колол обезболивающие, без изменений, лежу на спине даже поясницу немного приподнять не могу чтоб аппликатор подсунуть. это обострение?не может быть что-то другое- перелом и тп?


Не надо поднимать, надо перекатиться спиной на аппликатор,, после ного мазь, поле мази термоаппликатор+обезболивающее+миорелаксант+ корест+ЛФК для острого периода. ПРи наличии - блокада, капельница с обезболивающим и противовоспалительным 


KlausPNZ написал(а):


> Интересно что спровоцировало обострение, и разве опасно одевать шорты стоя на одной ноге?


Неоптимальный двигательный стереотип, то есть незначительная, НО НЕПРАВИЛЬНАЯ нагрузка, пришлась на пораженный сегмент. Именно поэтому  есть такое направление в вашем лечении:
* Увеличение подвижности выше и ниже места поражения*
2.1 Мануальная терапия на непораженных сегментах и на больных мышцах
2.2 Физические упражнения на восстановление подвижности выше и ниже мест поражения и ан формирование стереотипа при котором здоровые сегменты берут на себя все работу, в том числе и при НЕПРАВИЛЬНЫХ движения.
2.3 Вытяжение позвоночника, в т.ч. и использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения опять для восстановления подвижности выше и ниже поражения.



KlausPNZ написал(а):


> в пояснице боли весь месяц были умеренные, терпимые, правда упражнения не делал уж пару недель, только много ходил, умеренно приседал и отжимался, пил миорелаксанты. вчера днем еще минут 10 таскал на работе упаковки с водой - по 6 кг  в каждой руке, но дискомфорта это не вызывало. Еще несколько дней назад был инцидент- вышел из дома и повисел на перекладине пару минут, потом в течении дня поясница болела сильнее обычного, и при отклонении спины назад немного отдавало в мышцу на задней стороне бедра той же правой ноги.


То есть все не регулярно и не по принципу постоянного наращивания нагрузки, а по принципу - "чтобы еще сегодня сделать?"


----------

